
Best Buy charging $100 extra for some iPhone X purchases - gnicholas
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/10/27/16562228/best-buy-iphone-x-price-100-dollars-more-installment-plan
======
gnicholas
TLDR: They're pushing people to their installment plans, so if you want to pay
upfront they'll charge an extra $100.

My guess is this is about profiting off arbitrageurs who plan to resell
phones. These people have to pay upfront, and Best Buy wants in on the action.

